# Guitarfish



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Here's the guitarfish I caught today. Interesting fish.:blink:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL... Did he have a barb like a stingray? Or a ribbed back like a skate?



Jim


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Ribbed back like a skate. He was cool. I don't know anything about them so took a quick pic and got him back in the water.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, that is really cool. Kudos on the release. I had no idea that we had them around here. Last one I saw was in Komodo islands. So many sunfish this year and then this thing. For a cool spring we have had some real warm water species around here.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That was an arrow head pointer fish. Been totally extinct for more than 300 years. You should have mounted that one, so they never existed again. That was the only one left in the world. Glad you caught it. 
Hell of a catch....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just kidding....... What is that fish called..... Anyone know?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Guitarfish

https://www.google.com/search?q=gui...KU0QGU8YDYCg&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1365&bih=671

Jim


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well I'll be damned . That is what it's name is. Guitarfish.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice unusual catch Gio! It reminded of the Angel sharks we have back in Cali. I love the variety of fish here in the panhandle, you never know what your going to reel in! UGLY


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Gio said:


> Here's the guitarfish I caught today. Interesting fish.:blink:


:thumbup1::zorro::rockon: way to go, odd looking fish. thank you for sharing.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

did he play a quick song for you before you let him go back? the musician of the sea


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

I was snorkeling last summer about 100 yards from PB and ran in to one. He wasn't phased at all by me even when I touched it. Thought it was some sort of shark.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

That'll rock your world!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome.. i run into one a while back when looking for flounder...really thought it was a guitar..but i was wrong..it was an electric ray i learned later on... let me show ya how they like to play around...saw m three times in three different days...till finally cought 'm on video.... really cool . thanks for posting yours......:thumbsup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Neat film of the Electric Ray. 

The first and only Guitarfish that I ever saw, three of us were diving a coral field and the diver in the lead had gone around a corner and I was below the edge of the ledge running video. I guess he spooked this Guitarfish that was about 4 1/2 or 5 feet long. It came right over the top of my head at 3 feet hauling out of there. I didn't even have time to direct the camera up and I can tell you that is a pretty strange looking specie looking at it from the bottom. After it passed, I realized what it was.


----------

